# Can’t get charcoal hot enough for long periods



## joe cossack (Apr 23, 2019)

I use a chimney. Lit the coals using the wax cubes. Coals were hot, red and top was ashy. The pics without the chicken patties were with the cover off.  Putting the cover on, it wasn’t hot enough to get grill marks. 
I added some fresh briquettes to try getting some new ignition. 
Guys this is grilling #1 what am I doing wrong here? I want the temps to be hot hot hot! I want to see the coals looking like lava.


----------



## kruizer (Apr 23, 2019)

It may be that your coal bed is not getting enough air.


----------



## jake0531 (Apr 23, 2019)

Not enough air, and don’t expect “good” grill marks using that grate. Get yourself a set of grill grates for your grill size if you want the good sear marks


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 23, 2019)

Use a chimney starter. Get em at any big box hardware store. Open air flow up WIDE open.  Never liked those fancy fire starter things. Just my take.


----------



## JJS (Apr 23, 2019)

As stated above Grill marks will not be a thing with that rack.

I start with a whole Weber chimney of charcoal screaming hot and dump all in one half of the grill (piled up on the side and cascading to the middle) that gives me a super hot side and a side to move to that’s not as hot. 

If you are looking for real hot switch your charcoal to Lump instead of briquettes.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 23, 2019)

What brand charcoal are you using ?  Try some royal oak ridge if your not already using it .


----------



## jake0531 (Apr 23, 2019)

Also make sure all your vents are wide open. If I’m grilling I’m usually using a small table top grill about a 12-14” round surface area. I can open the top and side vents all the way and with the lid on and food on, and I’ve made more holes in the bottom for airflow, it still chokes the fire out a lot, so I usually just use it without a lid and don’t have any issues.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 23, 2019)

Lump is over rated in my view. I got on that band wagon for several months. Went back to tried and true briquettes to start my fire then pound it with what ever wood sticks that fits my stick burner and meat. Just my view though. The lump stuff is in every store for a reason I guess. Just doesn't fit my style.


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Apr 23, 2019)

I did charcoal all the time before i got my pellet smoker. Im sure what many have said is true but... 


you can get sear marks with your grate. yes it'll be easier and prettier with some upgraded grill grates but you still can. 
your chimney, whichever it is, is fine. 
Again all my opinion but I dont think you need anything more than you have. Some suggestions: 

it looks like you are using a traditional 22 to 24 inch circular weber kettle type grill. Just make sure to open the vents at the bottom enough so that there is some air flow. This is what will keep your charcoal going even after you put the lid on. For even more air flow open the vent on the lid as well. If you are just making a couple of patties one thing i've always done on my little 22in kettle is i put all the charcoal to one side of the grill so its piled up pretty high like almost half an inch away from the grates. I put the lid on with the vents open if i want it super hot. I make sure the lid on the vent is on the side that the charcoal is not on. From here you can put your patties directly on the charcoal side (careful it'll char quicker than it cooks) or like i do, after letting the grill heat up a good amount i'll throw the patties on the non-charcoal side just to cook them a bit then throw them right over the charcoal side to get that good char mark and finish them to the desired done-ness. 

hope this helps


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 23, 2019)

Usually I can tell by looking at the charcoal whether it is Ridge or Kingsford. I can't quite tell in your pics, but I get some hints of the "K" stamped on the briquettes. 

All bottom vents need to be fully opened, ash cleaned out of the bottom. With KBB, bottom vents full open, no lid in place, you should get screaming hot coals for about 20-30 minutes. Ridge will give you about an hour of screaming hot before they start to cool. 

Once you put the lid on, even with the top vent full open, you just choked the fire down. Leave the lid off as long as possible to get those babies roaring hot. They need unlimited air to burn at max temp.


----------



## joe cossack (Apr 24, 2019)

I also have the Weber grates that are thicker and have the substitutional center. You can put a griddle or the sear mark pan. I hate it because the center always falls out when cleaning the grate. I suppose that one would give me grill marks. 
What other grates do you use to acquire grill marks, and yes I have a Weber 22 kettle.


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Apr 24, 2019)

joe cossack said:


> I also have the Weber grates that are thicker and have the substitutional center. You can put a griddle or the sear mark pan. I hate it because the center always falls out when cleaning the grate. I suppose that one would give me grill marks.
> What other grates do you use to acquire grill marks, and yes I have a Weber 22 kettle.



People like the grillgrates 

Set of Two 13.75" GrillGrates (interlocking)+Grate Tool 
Or something similar to them. I'm not opposed to them but I'm honest to God that I've never had an issue getting my marks on the oem grates like yours.


----------

